# Keyboard with Iphone Docking :)



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I was in the market for a new keyboard, and my husband tried to pick me up one at fry's the other day... but I really wanted to go and lay my hands on them to see which I would like. I'm pretty picky! LOL Anyway, we made the trip today and I found a keyboard by IHome that docks the iphone on the keyboard! So far, i'm liking it a lot. Just having my phone up and secured at the desk is awesome. I always have it laying here next to me and have to move it around constantly for its safety (kids, animals, drinks). Now its secure in its dock! The keyboard is smaller than a regular PC one, more like a laptop keyboard, but does have all the keys and number pad. Actually the number pad is pretty cool! I prefer the size of laptop keyboards, so this is great for me. I'm cracking up while I type this cause I keep hitting the wrong keys! Its been a few years since my laptop went caput, so its gonna take me a bit to get back into the swing of the closer keys. At least I've already familiarized myself with the backspace key!!

There are quick keys that are touch sensitive at the top of the keyboard, but I havent used them yet. And it also has two usb slots as well. I was actually going to pick up a usb hub too while we were there, but this keyboard kind of took care of that too!

Anyway, here is a site where they have this keyboard listed so you can see what it looks like. http://gizmodo.com/5291772/ihomes-iconnect-keyboard-combines-qwerty-and-ipod-docking 
I got the black one. They have them for pc's and for Macs. I actually tested out the mac one because they had it set up as a display. Wanted to make sure my iphone would dock with my case on it. and it does, just had to leave out the dock tray that snaps in. not a biggy.

ETA: Oh! I paid 24.99 for it at Fry's. They had it with a wireless laser mouse for 59.99 too, but I decided to get an optical mouse thats smaller, like an apple mouse.

ETA again: Actual brand website http://www.ihomecomputer.com/product_detail.asp?dept_id=100000&sub_dept=100017&product_id=100088


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That loks really nice, I like the number pad on it as well. I wish it didn't use up one of my USB ports, but still this is something to consider . . .


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought about it too.  Was looking for a wireless when we went.  But, since the iphone was already using up one of the front usb's on my computer, this actually freed that slot up (and took the place of my old keyboard in a back usb slot).. .and it had two more usb's on the keyboard right above the number pad.  So I just gained three usb slots!  

Still considering getting a usb hub to use, but now I can look at the 4 slot hubs instead of the seven.    

Anyway, just replying cause I need to type on this thing to get used to it!    

we got my husband a silicone flexible keyboard for the laptop we hope to be fixing for the last time.  (just replaced mother board in march and the hard drive went out in august... replacing that now).  he can totally roll this keyboard up and tuck it into the laptop bag.  Its super cool, as my kids told me when he let them play with it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmm, it's only for PC apparently.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

nope they have a mac version. 

http://www.ihomecomputer.com/product_detail.asp?dept_id=100027&sub_dept=100038&product_id=100089


----------

